# has anyone ever heard about Asperger Syndrome



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

my sister was doing a lill research and came across aspergers syndromeand a lot of the symptoms are the same as what i have, take a look and see what you think,
http://au.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGk3...bout.com/od/aspergerssyndrome/a/adultdxas.htm


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

I prob could of put a better link in but do a google search and youll find heaps of info...


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

At the school I go to, there are a lot of kids with it, very high-functioning. I've often believed I had it but no one will agree with me.... but I still think I have it, even just a little. 
It shouldn't interfere with your life much at all, if you do have it. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

at first when i was talking about my anxieties, my therapist suggested i might have asperger's. Now im more convinced it just SA and not a form of autism. I could definitely identify myself with most of the symptoms but it still doesnt mean i have it. Right now Im being interviewed at an autism research center in my city, and Im still waiting on their results.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

poeticinjustice said:


> It shouldn't interfere with your life much at all, if you do have it. I wouldn't worry about it.


One of the DSM-IV criteria is

The disturbance causes clinically significant impairments in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

From the article,



> AS is in no way life threatening


It can be, if indirectly.


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

Try Wrong Planet (wrongplanet.net) to interact with people on the spectrum. They can answer any questions you may have.

*sigh* a member of this forum for less than a day and already three WP plugs.


----------



## ihatesocialanxiety101 (Nov 30, 2010)

dan14 said:


> my sister was doing a lill research and came across aspergers syndromeand a lot of the symptoms are the same as what i have, take a look and see what you think,
> http://au.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGk3...bout.com/od/aspergerssyndrome/a/adultdxas.htm


Yeah, at one point I wondered if I Asperger's for a while because at school we were reading a book about a boy with Asperger's Sundrome and had to research and everyone was whispering (this was not in my head, seriously, they were outright looking at me and whispering) "Do you think she has Asperger's?"
I don't think I do though, even though I have quite a lot of the symptoms I DO know HOW to socialise and communicate with outside world; I just don't have the courage to try to.


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

I can say for sure I do -not- have aspergers, but only because I have met several people who do have it and I know I'm not like them >_< But I guess a lot of the symptoms are similar. I was reading about it and I have many of the symptoms too.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Symptoms are similar but the condition itself is COMPLETELY different. One is social impairment due to a lack of understanding and the other is social impairement because of irrational anxiety and fear. I am sick of SA being mistaken for Aspergers or vice versa. Abola and AIDS both kill, but they are not the same disease either.


----------



## ambergris (Oct 15, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> Symptoms are similar but the condition itself is COMPLETELY different. One is social impairment due to a lack of understanding and the other is social impairment because of irrational anxiety and fear.


If one has difficulties in deciphering or following the rules of social interaction that seems to me likely to provoke anxiety and fear. Or if they find it difficult to fit in because other people consider them odd, that too might provoke anxiety and fear.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

ambergris said:


> If one has difficulties in deciphering or following the rules of social interaction that seems to me likely to provoke anxiety and fear. Or if they find it difficult to fit in because other people consider them odd, that too might provoke anxiety and fear.


Yes, it can LEAD to anxiety and fear but it isn't CAUSED by anxiety and fear. They come from different directions. With SA social awkwardness is caused by irrational anxiety and fear. With Aspies, social awkwardness CAUSES anxiety and fear. Two different directions. With SA the social awkwardness is the symptom and with the aspies the fear is the symptom, understand?

It's so F'ing frustrating that people still think the two conditions are the same when they are almost complete opposites. Think of it as one has NO empathy and the other has TOO MUCH empathy. Both cause the same social problems, but for different reasons and with different subtleties.

Also, Aspergers is a form of autism. It's a physical brain problem, not like SA which is a psychological issue.

I have a LOT of experience with people with both.


----------



## Darko (Jul 29, 2010)

Somebody really needs to change the name of this illness. I mean it sounds too much like A**-burgers. And who wants to say that they have that?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

two days ago I watched a young man on old epo of Mtv trure life

search here:http://www.mtv.com/shows/truelife/video.jhtml?filter=fulleps#

I have autisum...sorry but that is the title..


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I went to middle school with a girl that has this and she goes to the same college as me now; she was in one of my classes.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

SAD does have neurodevelopmental aspects - it's not just psychological. It's not a unitary disorder and has many different causes for different people. 

There are areas of overlap between all these disorders. Most people with high functioning autism and Asperger's have anxiety disorders and social anxiety is quite common, including in excess of the social ability they do have. Conversely, one study recommended a subgroup of SAD patients with high levels of autistic traits (but not the diagnosable condition) have their therapy adjusted to take that into account. Other anxiety disorders/comorbids are frequently found in SAD too. There are familial links between the 2 conditions (much higher rate of SA in 1st degree relatives of high functioning autistics).

Empathy is divided by psychologists into cognitive and emotional empathy. The former is where the social cognition deficits lie in autism. These deficits are not like an on-off switch but are found to lie on a continuum of severity. They have preliminary evidence emotional empathy is intact in general. 

There is also evidence for some social cognition deficits in SAD but they're only at the beginning and many of these results need replication, and SAD is so diverse they might eventually delineate subgroups within the generalised type. 

In short, they are separate conditions with some areas of overlap. Both are very diverse.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dan14 said:


> my sister was doing a lill research and came across aspergers syndromeand a lot of the symptoms are the same as what i have, take a look and see what you think,
> http://au.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGk3...bout.com/od/aspergerssyndrome/a/adultdxas.htm


My school thought I had this .... but my doctor said know , that I had every sign but the lack of emotions and a few other major things....


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have Asperger's too. It's not necessarily that we have a lack of emotion as opposed to the fact that we don't know appropriate ways to deal with our emotions or how to express them.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> With SA social awkwardness is caused by irrational anxiety and fear. With Aspies, social awkwardness CAUSES anxiety and fear. Two different directions. With SA the social awkwardness is the symptom and with the aspies the fear is the symptom, understand?


Many individuals with SAD are introverts. Because an introvert is generally

"preoccupied with one's own subjective state and the primary focus is on the self, then the ability to understand others might be impaired, as the focus is not on the other. Indeed, social ineptitude is often cited as a major source of social discomfort and preference for solitude. These difficulties may manifest themselves in inability to understand others due to a preoccupation with the self." This can eventually lead to SAD.


Even with Asperger's, it's not clear that social ineptness/awkwardness causes anxiety. For example consider the Intense World Theory of Autism:

"The lack of social interaction in autism may therefore not be because of deficits in the ability to process social and emotional cues, but because a sub-set of cues are overly intense, compulsively attended to, excessively processed and remembered with frightening clarity and intensity. Typical autistic symptoms, such as averted eye gaze, social withdrawal, and lack of communication, may be explained by an initial over-awareness of sensory and social fragments of the environment, which may be so intense, that avoidance is the only refuge."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3010743/pdf/fnhum-04-00224.pdf


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd never heard of it until I learnt that cool guy from The Vines has Aspergers.



Darko said:


> Somebody really needs to change the name of this illness. I mean it sounds too much like A**-burgers. And who wants to say that they have that?


God, that's funny.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

straightarrows said:


> two days ago I watched a young man on old epo of Mtv trure life
> 
> search here:http://www.mtv.com/shows/truelife/video.jhtml?filter=fulleps#
> 
> I have autisum...sorry but that is the title..


i looked at the video's but couldnt see this one??


----------



## EMT (Apr 14, 2011)

I was diagnosed with it when I was 12 and lot of times I feel I don't even have it. I also have anxiety, ADD, shyness, language processing disorder, learning difficulties and other times I realize I do have it. I have gotten better over the years but it's hard to know what symptoms are part of what and also the fact everyone lacks theory of mind or doesn't do eye contact or stims or has obsessions. When I can't deal with change or get upset by it, I don't know if it's because I am hungry or is it my anxiety. I do repetitive movements but that comes out when I am stressed or anxious. I do awkward body postures, I can do eye contact (I worked on it) but then I have a hard time doing it when I am nervous but could that be my anxiety and shyness? I have also learned to be flexible and deal with change. Yes I do miss out on cues and have a hard time reading people and understanding them. I tend to take things literal also. I think the reason why I get social anxiety is because I am afraid of saying the wrong stuff or how I might come off as and I am afraid of coming off as stupid and offending people. I do "lack empathy" and my husband says I have a hard time expressing myself. But I can do small talk and I have scripts in my head of how to respond. I can say spontaneous things like "It's cold outside" or "I heard about the government shutting down and this building too, do you know anything about it" but the thing is I was interested in this stuff because I was anxious and didn't know what was going to happen and what to expect and about being cold outside, just me trying to do small talk. I can also work too. But getting a job has always been tough for me. I used to get anxiety and have meltdowns at my work when my route would change or when I get told to do something that wasn't part of my job and I had a hard time with personal space so I had massive complaints about me. But mom gave me the lesson about stand at least an arm length away so I followed that advice and it has helped me ever since. I also learned to be flexible and I started to think logically to help with my anxiety and help me be more flexible and it worked. I didn't want to be disabled and be one of those aspies who can't work.

Aspie is a term we use for someone who has Asperger's.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

EMT said:


> I was diagnosed with it when I was 12 and lot of times I feel I don't even have it. I also have anxiety, ADD, shyness, language processing disorder, learning difficulties and other times I realize I do have it.


Did you have speech and language delay? If so I'm wondering what Asperger's criteria they used. The Gillberg criteria allow this in Asperger's, but for the DSM it's an exclusion criterion.



EMT said:


> I can also work too. But getting a job has always been tough for me. I used to get anxiety and have meltdowns at my work when my route would change or when I get told to do something that wasn't part of my job


This happened to me frequently and I'd hide in the bathroom and melt down, kicking the cubicle walls and slamming doors. I'd completely lose it - it was terrible - but luckily no one ever saw anything more than me storming along corridors, slamming doors as I made an escape.



EMT said:


> I do "lack empathy" and my husband says I have a hard time expressing myself.


My friend/ex tells me this and how I don't consider the emotional impact of my words. I don't think it's as pronounced as she thinks.



EMT said:


> and I had a hard time with personal space so I had massive complaints about me. But mom gave me the lesson about stand at least an arm length away so I followed that advice and it has helped me ever since.


I've only heard of that trait being associated with ASD. I get told the opposite - that I stand too far - and that's offended some people a lot (bullied about it by an adult when I was small and by an ex).



EMT said:


> Aspie is a term we use for someone who has Asperger's.


I'd personally prefer to be called an *** burger because at least it doesn't sound infantilising.


----------



## EMT (Apr 14, 2011)

I did have a speech delay. How could you tell?

I had hearing loss due to ear infections I kept getting and then I lost my speech and then I got my hearing back and I was delayed. Doctors thought I was autistic then because I also had ritualistic behavior and I was very good with puzzles and I didn't speak. But I displayed autistic tendencies and they were less prominent by age 8. Then at age 12 I got diagnosed with AS for closest match. I am on the spectrum but I guess he didn't want to use PDD-NOS but I have seen other aspies out there who seemed more autistic than AS and I have seen other aspies who were both diagnosed with PDD-NOS and AS. I guess my psychiatrist dropped the no speech delay part because of my hearing loss. One of my aspie friends online also had hearing loss and a speech delay and got diagnosed with AS still.


----------



## hopeisallyouneed (Apr 16, 2011)

rickey what did you find out?That sounds interesting, I didn't know it was possible to actually get an autism diagnosis if you are just on the spectrum and not an "extreme" case


----------



## hopeisallyouneed (Apr 16, 2011)

I am glad you say this because for awhile I have thought the same thing when people talk about the comparisons, with sa and autism, and whenever I have read anything about autism it sounds like the complete opposite of me except for the part about social anxiety or social "problems". I took a learning disabilities test in college ( it showed that I had a very mild learning disability, possibly just ADD and not really in the learning disability category) but all of my social reasoning type questions I scored very high on...I have always thought of myself as being very people smart, good at reading people and social situations etc. and when I am comfortable and have less anxiety I think I am very good with people. So basically I am just saying thanks for acknowledging the difference since I tend to be a hypochondriac and think that if I have one symptom of something that I must have it (autism). Sorry for babbling...


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> SAD does have neurodevelopmental aspects - it's not just psychological. It's not a unitary disorder and has many different causes for different people.
> 
> There are areas of overlap between all these disorders. Most people with high functioning autism and Asperger's have anxiety disorders and social anxiety is quite common, including in excess of the social ability they do have. *Conversely, one study recommended a subgroup of SAD patients with high levels of autistic traits (but not the diagnosable condition) have their therapy adjusted to take that into account. Other anxiety disorders/comorbids are frequently found in SAD too. There are familial links between the 2 conditions (much higher rate of SA in 1st degree relatives of high functioning autistics).*
> 
> ...


Interesting post. I've always suspected I had it, and found an online test that said I *might *have it. Another person at the forum I found the test at had avoidant personality disorder and had almost the same exact score I did. Another with only social anxiety and not avoidance had the result of a neurotypical.

My answers indicated more than just the social anxiety problem as the link, by the way.

I was thinking it over, though, and think that my extreme anxiety (can't remember NOT having it) causes the cognitive problems I was worried about. Not sure though.

Here's the link for the quiz:
www.rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php

My result for the above test was -
_Your Aspie score: 138 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 65 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie_


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

ForgetMeForever said:


> Interesting post. I've always suspected I had it, and found an online test that said I *might *have it. Another person at the forum I found the test at had avoidant personality disorder and had almost the same exact score I did. Another with only social anxiety and not avoidance had the result of a neurotypical.
> 
> My answers indicated more than just the social anxiety problem as the link, by the way.
> 
> ...


I score over 170 on that test.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

My father has aspergers. 
The way he acts in social situations is much different from me. I think theres a way people on the Autism scale act in social situations they can't handle, and a very different way people with SA act.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

Your Aspie score: 123 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 79 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

Lies.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Your Aspie score: 96 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 113 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Theres a big difference between Aspergers and SA/Depression

Aspergers: Will readily talk to people, but does not know how to interpret the other persons emotions. They cant recognize awkwardness, or another person making fun of them. Thus people think they're weird, which causes depression/anxiety in the sufferer

SA: Wont talk to people because of anxiety and fear

Depression: You can talk to people, you just dont want to because you dont give a crap

There are many, many conditions that cause social isolation. Feeling like you need to puke stops you from socializing. Its important to know that Aspergers is a Physical condition, not Psychological. And if you avoid people because you dont know what to say, then you are most likely not aspergers. If you avoid people because you think they are weird because they think you're weird, then you are most likely Aspergers

Its not only a social condition. People with Aspergers have many other traits, such as intense intrests and clumsiness. The majority of people who think they have aspergers are not.


----------



## Introverted (Aug 10, 2010)

Your Aspie score: 64 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 150 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Porterdog said:


> Theres a big difference between Aspergers and SA/Depression
> 
> Aspergers: Will readily talk to people, but does not know how to interpret the other persons emotions. They cant recognize awkwardness, or another person making fun of them. Thus people think they're weird, which causes depression/anxiety in the sufferer
> 
> ...


This is true, however having Aspergers can eventually lead to having SA.

At first the Aspie kid doesn't realize what he's doing wrong in socializing. It takes them a lot longer to pick up social cues. I was forever talking about The Lord of the Rings from when I was 15 to when I was 25. (I've read it 97 times, have posters, swords, jewelry, bookmarks, you name it) It was the ONLY thing I would ever talk about. Until I was about 23 I didn't even have an awareness that I creeped people out.

One person eventually told me how I came across to other people, and I was floored. I became so afraid of coming across this way that I stopped interacting with people altogether.

Even before that though I could never interact with girls. I was always too afraid of what they would say about me; I was overweight even though my family was raw food vegan and I hit the gym five hours a week, I was bald due to trichotillomania, and they bullied me endlessly.

But yeah I am a diagnosed Aspie, but I have come to realize what habits were putting people off... so I went to the opposite extreme and just didn't talk to anyone.


----------



## CoyoteNature (Apr 21, 2011)

I was diagnosed with it about two years ago, me I've had anxiety, but I've also had problems understanding people, I'll go on at length about stuff I find really really fascinating, and eventually when somebody gets angry I don't know why, its only after learning more about it intellectually and analyzing it after the fact that I realize oh well I was boring them or maybe it wasn't fascinating to them.

I have problems realizing if a girl is interested in me for example, I'll only realize after thinking about it, I've had to develop a model for behavior, and learn language lingua francs like the weather and stuff. 

I'll say stuff that is truthful, not with any intention to hurt, but only realize after the fact that it did hurt.

I've learned to lie, and weirdly how to feel what others feel. 

When interacting with people it always seems like I'm playing catch up, because I only realize after the fact what's happened, so for me there's no intuitive understanding, just intellectual.

I have learned you can learn intuition, but its slow and painful, and I'm not very good at it.


----------



## SoClose (Mar 10, 2010)

I hate anyone who thinks people with Asperger's live normal lives. I am 24 years old and just got diagnosed. It cost me an arm and a leg for the testing and I have suffered absolutely cluelessly for...well I'd tell you how many years but I can't do math. If someone had noticed this when I was a kid my ENTIRE LIFE would be different. 

I had no idea I could have this. Really, it's devastating to live so much of your life just thinking you're ****ed up and not knowing why. I have no education, I'm covered in scars from hating on myself for being stupid, I've tried to kill myself, I have terrible anxiety and low self esteem, and really all because of this one thing that I would have loved to know when I was a kid. It would have changed my entire life....

I only found out about a week ago, so I'm still pretty upset about it.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I also want to bring up Sensory Processing Disorder. It often gets misdiagnosed as ADD/ADHD or OCD or sometimes autism spectrum. People on the autism spectrum have sensory issues, but not all people with SPD have autism. SPD is neurological not psychological as well.

SPD has a lack of social interactions aspect to it, too.

Here's a section from the checklist:
http://www.sensory-processing-disorder.com/adult-SPD-checklist.html

SOCIAL / EMOTIONAL:

__ __ dislikes changes in plans or routines, needs structure

__ __ may be described as "stubborn", "defiant", or "uncooperative"

__ __ cries easily, over things others usually don't, very "emotional" and "sensitive"

__ __ can't seem to finish anything

__ __ difficulty making decisions

__ __ rigid and controlling

__ __ prefers solitary activities, avoids groups

__ __ impatient and/or impulsive

__ __ difficulty with social cues and non verbal language

__ __ difficulty with authority figures

__ __ trouble relating to and socializing with peers and colleagues

__ __ a "sore loser"

__ __ strong feelings of anger or rage

__ __ easily frustrated

__ __ needs sameness and routines; needs to know what to expect

__ __ have panic or anxiety attacks

__ __ plagued by fears and/or phobias

__ __ OCD-type qualities; can't let foods touch each other on your plate, have to wear clothes a certain way, will only do ____, repetitively does ____, can not do _____ without doing _____, has to have ____ like ____

__ __ distractible and unorganized

__ __ hates surprises

__ __ difficulty seeking out and maintaining relationships

__ __ avoids eye contact

Internal Regulation:

__ __ difficulty falling asleep or getting on a sleep schedule


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Your Aspie score: 112 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 91 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

LynnNBoys said:


> I also want to bring up Sensory Processing Disorder.


I have many of the sensory issues. I've always wondered if my misophonia is a sub-type of Sensory Processing Disorder. I've seen both mentioned in many AS forums and HSP forums. I don't know what this all means except that I'm super confused.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

My sa relates to a socio-emotional problem like assburgurs. People who process social information properly can engage in socializing so much easier... I know because my problem actually went away. I was often picked on at school and could never understand when I was being teased. I couldn't understand jokes or sarcasm properly and would often get upset. But once it went away everything becomes different.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

But it came back.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

LaRibbon said:


> Haaha.
> 
> But I took a look at the checklist and don't really see what the difference is between this and ADD.


It's really hard to know the difference sometimes. Half the kids diagnosed with ADD/ADHD either had SPD or they had both the conditions together.

I did find this from another website:

"What's the difference between ADHD and SPD?

There is no short answer. But here are some points to consider:

SPD is still controversial. I don't know why, but it is. Many psychologists don't "believe" in it. But most believe in ADHD. Hence the high rate of ADHD diagnosis.
Occupational therapists who specialize in sensory problems are the best at diagnosing SPD. In fact, they're the only ones who really know what SPD is. So see the psychologist, then see the OT, then decide who's right.
Just to make it more complicated, a kid can have both ADHD and SPD. Or SPD and LD (learning disability) which can look like ADHD. So having one doesn't cross out the other.
Was your kid grouchy as a baby? Did the colic never end? This suggests a possible sensory problem?
Is your kid left-handed, or no-handed? Big clue. SPD kids often have handedness issues.
If your kid does not have a learning disability, then lean toward SPD. ADHD is classed as a learning disability condition. It's probably not ADHD if school grades are good and attention for things he/she likes is fine, even if he/she has the behavior of a gerbil and a mind perched permanently in a different galaxy.
Consider sensory processing therapy, regardless of the diagnosis.

It's extremely helpful to ADHD kids, even if they aren't classic SPD."


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

My sister went to school for Psychology and now has a teaching license(and random other licenses?) to teach Educational and Behavioral Disorder children. She told me one time that she thought I had aspergers - thanks sis, that really helped my anxiety and depression a whole lot. And if I had it, why wouldn't any of the therapists I talked to in high school have figured it out? I rather not know if I have this or any other condition to be honest. My life is far too hectic and depressing as it is. I don't need to go down that road.



EDIT: I apologize, I got my conditions mixed up. She said she thought I had autism. Now I'll have to google that one to see if she might be right.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

My brother has it.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> My sister went to school for Psychology and now has a teaching license(and random other licenses?) to teach Educational and Behavioral Disorder children. She told me one time that she thought I had aspergers
> 
> EDIT: I apologize, I got my conditions mixed up. She said she thought I had autism. Now I'll have to google that one to see if she might be right.


Asperger's and autism are related, along the same spectrum. I've often heard Asperger's described as high functioning autism.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnNBoys said:


> Asperger's and autism are related, along the same spectrum. I've often heard Asperger's described as high functioning autism.


I see. Well then, I think it's safe to say that I've got that in that case. I just took an online quiz and scored slightly below what the average is for people with aspergers/autism.

Should I go see a doctor? What sort of doctor? What would they even do if I was right and I had aspergers? I'm 25, you'd think someone would have noticed before, but then again maybe people just thought I was weird.

Wow. Now I'm even more depressed than before. It's going to be a long weekend.:cry


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Since you're 25, you probably have a couple of choices. If you've managed this far, maybe you don't need a diagnosis or label. You could continue as you have been. If you think you really need to know one way or the other, you can pursue a diagnosis. Or if you're really not managing well, you could get evaluated and find treatment options (which would probably be to learn coping and social skills).

You could talk to your regular doctor to recommend someone. Or if you're already in therapy, he/she could help you out.

Yeah, 30 years ago (maybe even 20 years ago), people were just considered quirky.

Try to not be too down until you're able to get more answers.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Yes, I have heard of it and I know quite a lot about it. I also know several people with it. I think a lot of people with social anxiety disorder self-diagnose themselves with asperger's syndrome because they lack confidence with their social skills. Social anxiety disorder and asperger's syndrome are similar in how they appear but the thoughts behind the two are quite different. Social anxiety disorder is mainly a fear of rejection, asperger's syndrome is more a lack of understanding of social situations, along with some other symptoms of classic autistic spectrum disorders which are nothing to do with SA. Due to the lack of understanding of social situations, asperger's syndrome may cause social anxiety.


----------



## PinkRoxy (Aug 5, 2011)

So what is the difference between Aspergers syndrome and ADHD and that other one mentioned sensory impairement or whatever it was called. 

I got told the difference is ADHD is not as academic as the Aspie is as AS tends to be high functioning and gifted they tend to excel in a particular topic. 

Also that AS people tend to be more organized and structured and routined as ADHD people's lives are more cluttered and messy and unorganised and are not focused on keeping on top of everything. 


Apart from that the rest of the symptoms all seem the same to me.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I have Aspergers and was diagnosed in 2007.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I know someone who had severe Aspergers at age 11 and has almost grown out of it by 16. It is still slightly noticable, and they have a few slightly "eccentric" ways, but generally seem normal.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

My brother has it. I don't think you can have it and not know. It's pretty obvious. Though he has coped very well (probably has a better social life than I do), you can see it.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I know someone who had severe Aspergers at age 11 and has almost grown out of it by 16. It is still slightly noticable, and they have a few slightly "eccentric" ways, but generally seem normal.


You can never outgrow it but you can get therapy to help you cope with it and seem "normal" or at least more normal.


----------



## syrella (Aug 4, 2011)

I came to this forum from WrongPlanet, actually. So I know quite a bit about Asperger's, since it was something of an obsession for a bit.

I don't think I have it, necessarily, but I share a lot in common with those on the spectrum. I think my troubles come from a mix of SAD and ADD.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Some people think I might have asperegers, and I was diagnosed with high-functioning autism several years ago, but that's complete garbage. These labels are put on you if you are perceived as different or act different around other people, but aren't we all different? 

Anyways just because I was labeled as being autistic doesn't mean that I'll always act in a way that some people see as autistic. We're human beings, we're not set in stone. We change, we grow, we learn...

Also, a reason why some people may see me as autistic is because I have trouble interacting with people. No, it's not because of some chemical imbalance roll) or a handicap or lack of social skills, it's because I'm anxious being and interacting with people. But since I don't make it clear most of the time I think I understand how other people might take it the wrong way

And then some people go so far as to say that this social anxiety is due to a chemical imbalance, or a handicap preventing me from managing my fears... No, it's because I grew up in an isolated environment (I spent my whole childhood living in the woods alone with my family LOL), attached to my family, and not really interacting with people growing up. I actually think I'm way better at managing my fears than most people, SA has taught me that.

Sometimes, in the back of my mind I've felt like I might go insane, lose my mind, kill myself... but I've never let those thoughts control me and I've managed to keep my cool.

LOL we SASer's are experts at managing our fears, we should be proud of ourselves for coping with our SA issues for so long. For a normal person, it's a debilitating experience just going up on stage and talking in front of an audience. But you and I face fears like this everyday of our lives, and we're forced out of our comfort zones. We face it head-on, and never give up, all with smiles on our faces so others don't know we're going through this. 

At least people that don't have SA are comfortable enough to ask for support if they get nervous, most of us are too afraid to do that, we face it alone. Most of us push through rough times by ourselves and we keep trying with all of our heart because we know it'll get better. We don't give up. PEOPLE WITH SA ARE STRONG, JUST REMEMBER THAT 

Sorry for the rant, I just really really wanted to say that.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

I think I've actually made a new friend who has Aspergers- I hate to sound like a horrible person but I think it's a part of why I'm more comfortable around her than I am with other people for some reason. Her quirks are endearing to me honestly, even though she may find some of them to be a pain, which does make me sad. I don't know the degree to which it affects her life but I hope it's not too bad. She opened up to me rather quickly which makes me happy. So far the most noticeable symptom was her rather large lack of hygiene- not a big deal to me, though. She really is a sweet girl, just a year younger than me. I'm glad I found her. I know for certain I'm not any less awkward or odd than she is. 
:b


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Read about it, after my psychologist suggested I may have it. Almost all traits fit. But I don't remember much of my childhood, so it's hard to figure out. I was clumsy, collecting certain things ,had strong interest in one area, lacked empathy... 
Sadly no one in my country diagnoses Aspengers, they just know about it :/


----------



## Brony (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, the difference is that we don't participate because we're anxious, whereas people with Asperger's don't participate because they don't really understand others (like little empathy and such)


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> Yes, it can LEAD to anxiety and fear but it isn't CAUSED by anxiety and fear. They come from different directions. With SA social awkwardness is caused by irrational anxiety and fear. With Aspies, social awkwardness CAUSES anxiety and fear. Two different directions. With SA the social awkwardness is the symptom and with the aspies the fear is the symptom, understand?
> 
> It's so F'ing frustrating that people still think the two conditions are the same when they are almost complete opposites. Think of it as one has NO empathy and the other has TOO MUCH empathy. Both cause the same social problems, but for different reasons and with different subtleties.
> 
> ...


I agree so ****ing much, My parents and a few doctors have been trying to say that I suffer from aspergers and for awhile I thought I did until I learned more about it and the more I learned, the more I was convinced that aspergers was not my issue. A lot of the observations my doctors I made were based on surface knowledge of aspergers but knew nothing of the underlining causes. I always have to explain it because he would always be off the mark with the reasons for my behaviour. this really gets me worried because there could be so many of us out there getting diagnosed with something they do not have and never getting the right treatment they need.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

the alley cat said:


> Some people think I might have asperegers, and I was diagnosed with high-functioning autism several years ago, but that's complete garbage. These labels are put on you if you are perceived as different or act different around other people, but aren't we all different?
> 
> Anyways just because I was labeled as being autistic doesn't mean that I'll always act in a way that some people see as autistic. We're human beings, we're not set in stone. We change, we grow, we learn...
> 
> ...


I disagree, most social phobics actually have something different in their brain chemistry (not all of them but a marjoity do). I used to think my issue was because I never grew up with a sibling but I realized soon that was not the problem. People who suffer from social anxiety are believed to process dopamine differently, You will notice a large portion of the adhd community are placed on the social anxiety spectrum. a lack of seratonin is also believed to be a large componet but the majority of social phobics in general have a predispositioned to the symptoms that make ujp social anxiety.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Heard about it? I am diagnosed with it :lol

And also with ODD :um


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, I have heard of it indeed. Because I have it.

Ask An Aspie time! What would you like to know?


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

My boyfriend has Asperger's so yes I've heard of it and been involved in the "community" including the nasty anti-autistic parts.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

BigBlueMoon said:


> Yes, I have heard of it indeed. Because I have it.
> 
> Ask An Aspie time! What would you like to know?


Asperger's is my favorite prey.

Tell me about yourself, dear. About your Asperger's too. What's it like for you? What are/were your symptoms? Usually by your age there is a handle on some characteristics.

You can post a picture, too. 

Haha, sort of kidding, but I wouldn't mind it (and I said I have a boyfriend, but I allow him rights to himself and he does me in return)


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

And not telling the difference between AS and ADD, or SPD, is a HUGE sign of not understand Asperger's. Asperger's has hardly anything in common with ADD at all. Both have factors that lead to attention issues, but not from the same specific things. Both involve neurological differences. That's it. Someone saying they can't tell the difference between AS and ADD just doesn't know what AS is, point blank. Someone saying they can't tell the difference between ADD and SPD must not know what ADD is (SPD is easier to understand... you get a clue in the name itself, but someone can be so stupid it's the other way around for them.)

God, the inaccuracy of such statements makes me want to faint. I must correct it!


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

My brother has it and it's sometimes difficult to deal with. He also has bipolar disorder like I do, so it's hard.


----------



## bennyboy92 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have it


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

Yori said:


> Asperger's is my favorite prey.
> 
> Tell me about yourself, dear. About your Asperger's too. What's it like for you? What are/were your symptoms? Usually by your age there is a handle on some characteristics.
> 
> ...


It's quite literally a living hell. Living with Aspergers, you experience symptoms that are akin to how a typical low-functioning person with autism (or a "retard", so to speak) would behave but at the same time you're still a high-functioning individual with a higher intelligence so as a result you're thrown into the world and forced to coexist with everyday regular people that don't have the condition. And since having Aspergers does not provide visible impairments or defects despite the huge disadvantages are for having it; it is a highly misunderstood disorder and people (more than anything) normally think that people with Aspergers are just incredibly weird, stupid people.

The common "symptoms" of Aspergers I experience or have experienced include but are not limited to:

-Extreme shyness
-Misunderstanding social cues/various types of humour
-Developing very weird interests
-Having odd speech/odd body movements (I used to have much of this but was able to control it quite a bit over the years to the point where people don't even notice it except for myself)
-Having "ticks". In my case, it's finger-flapping (which is really common with autistic people)
-Zoning out easily
-Saying inappropriate things without even being aware that it's inappropriate
-In my case, it eventually led me to developing social anxiety

And that's just for starters.

I have a long history with having this disorder and so I'll spare the long drawn-out story for now(unless you guys want to hear about my life with it), but to summarize my life in about a few words: It's quite literally utter hell and anybody would be lucky not to have it. I feel that people would kill themselves if they finally understood how I feel everyday and realize how boring and mediocre of a life I live because of it.

As for pictures, I'm not so sure yet. I've been kind of wanting to start a Post Your Picture thread on here for quite awhile now (I don't know where). I think it'd be cool for people to see what I look like. Of course, there's always the fear in the back of my mind of the odd chance that someone from my school or someone that knows me visits this place too and they might find out that I post on here. :blush


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

If you don't have the ticks and sometimes you can/sometimes you can't understand social interaction, but have every other symptom, is that Asperger's? Like I have obsessions and do crazy things over them, suck at socializing in part to sometimes not understanding social interaction more because I think I'm just not wired to be socially interactive then not being able to, am shy obviously and anxious, strict routines etc etc.

I'm trying to determine what parts of me are Aspie if any and what parts aren't and are just a result of the SAD. My quest to answer this question: Do I have Aspie traits because I'm SAD, or do I have SAD traits because I'm aspie?

I think I'm both.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> If you don't have the ticks and sometimes you can/sometimes you can't understand social interaction, but have every other symptom, is that Asperger's? Like I have obsessions and do crazy things over them, suck at socializing in part to sometimes not understanding social interaction more because I think I'm just not wired to be socially interactive then not being able to, am shy obviously and anxious, strict routines etc etc.
> 
> I'm trying to determine what parts of me are Aspie if any and what parts aren't and are just a result of the SAD. My quest to answer this question: Do I have Aspie traits because I'm SAD, or do I have SAD traits because I'm aspie?
> 
> I think I'm both.


The best way to know for sure if you have it is to just go to a psychiatrist or something and get a diagnosis.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, somehow a lot of people like to attach that syndrome to themselves, with all the syndromes out there, dont you think it's just a personality?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

It's a personality in the sense that it's who they are. But they can't change it because they're simply not wired too. It's no different then getting a talkative, outgoing, extroverted person to be not social in a social situation.

A huge part of Aspergers though is that the people who have it, some of them, don't understand social interaction because they're literally not wired that way. The times when I do think I have it, I can most definitely tell that it's more then a personality issue and an issue of how the brain is wired.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Jul 20, 2011)

Distinguishing between AS and SAD, it's worth looking at the other traits of Asperger's besides the SA like characteristics. I've read Aspies typically may have:
-a slower development in social maturity
-difficulty distinguishing who is really a true friend or who is taking advantage of them
-saying inappropriate things that seemed like the right thing to say at the time
-taking things too literally, for example when someone says "come over anytime", it could be taken literally where it would have been appropriate to call ahead of time.
-little to no ability to build friendships
-may have poor short term memory
-difficulty learning from text vs. using pictures
-difficulty focusing on one conversation when multiple conversations are going on at the same time.
...and many others...

I've just started learning about Asperger's a couple of days ago, please forgive me if I have my facts wrong. What I remember most from what I read are the traits that I've had an association with. The worst part of what I deal with everyday and possibly every hour is the constant reassessment of previous memories; what I did wrong, what I could have done better. I could come up with 30+ past opportunities to build a friendship, but I failed miserably at it one way or another even when it's handed to me on a platter. I am lucky to still have a handful of friends who stuck around.

I'm sure I've been living with Asperger's and did not learn about it until... yesterday. I'm 32 now and wonder what would be the point of getting it officially diagnosed, when it's so clear to me that I have at least some mild form of it. I do hate it when someone calls me awkward and then goes on to tell everyone how awkward I am. I learned to drop friends like these earlier this year, out of respect for myself. Anyway, here's some links I've found in the last couple of days that might be helpful for those interested to learn more about AS:

http://www.myaspergerschild.com/2011/02/aspergers-critical-issues-what-every.html

Test Yourself for Asperger's Syndrome (not a substitute for professional diagnosis):
http://www.instructables.com/community/test/

A Survival Guide for People with Asperger's (This is very good.)
http://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/alistair/survival/index.html


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Ya I've always thought I had it. Fit most of the symptoms.



wmu'14 said:


> It's a personality in the sense that it's who they are. But they can't change it because they're simply not wired too. It's no different then getting a talkative, outgoing, extroverted person to be not social in a social situation.
> 
> A huge part of Aspergers though is that the people who have it, some of them, don't understand social interaction because they're literally not wired that way. The times when I do think I have it, I can most definitely tell that it's more then a personality issue and an issue of how the brain is wired.


It's a mild autistic condition, so our brains are wired far differently than neurotypicals.



BigBlueMoon said:


> The best way to know for sure if you have it is to just go to a psychiatrist or something and get a diagnosis.


Psychiatrists are evil sorcerer alchemists .


----------

